# Maryland German Shepherd Clubs?



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

I know there are quite a few fellow Marylanders here so i'll pick your brains  Can you tell me if there are any active GSD clubs in Maryland? Is the German Shepherd Club of Anne Arundel County still around?


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

According to the GSDCA's website, there are two in MD: The German Shepherd Dog Club of Anne Arundel in Sykesville and The German Shepherd Dog Club of Greater Washington in Laurel.
German Shepherd Dog Club of America


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

arycrest said:


> According to the GSDCA's website, there are two in MD: The German Shepherd Dog Club of Anne Arundel in Sykesville and The German Shepherd Dog Club of Greater Washington in Laurel.
> German Shepherd Dog Club of America


Thank you. I emailed a contact person about the Anne Arundel one (which is interesting since Sykesville isn't in Anne Arundel County )....waiting to see if I get a reply.


----------

